# picked up 3 nice embossed 1930's era soda bottles last weekend



## RCO (Oct 3, 2014)

found these 3 bottles on my travels last weekend at various antique malls and at an outdoor market . saw a lot of various bottles but sort of looking for hard to find bottles I didn't have yet or hadn't seen before so these 3 fit what I was looking for .what I got a Alfred Tune Limited London Ontario , A E Burke Brantford Ontario and a Canadian Champion Toronto Ontario.  all 3 bottles I had not yet seen before


----------



## RCO (Oct 3, 2014)

Alfred Tune Limited is listed as operating from 1927-1933 , and this bottle design came out in 1928 so it fits the period . tune was a major bottler in London according to book but seems to disappear or go out of business in 30's or companies name changed . but I haven't seen this specific bottle before so don't know a lot about it but though it was neat and got it for a really good price


----------



## RCO (Oct 3, 2014)

if you've seen my posts before you might of noticed I have picked up several of these bottles before but for other companies , this design seems to have came out in the 30's and was used by a number of small companies most of which didn't operate for more than a couple years . this one however is for a more established company and Burke's Brantford was a major bottler in that city . book lists A E burke as having operated company from 1928-1932 and it seems to go out of business in 1941 . and I haven't seen this bottle before so don't think it was used there for very long and likely hard to find


----------



## RCO (Oct 3, 2014)

also found this bottle for Canadian champion co . listed as having operated from 1931-32 in Toronto Ontario . don't know much about it ,back of bottle says " drink for health " not sure what drink they were selling to claim it was healthy back then ? . also haven't seen one like it before that I remember


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 3, 2014)

Great stuff!...not to burst your bubble but...the bottler may have been short lived (A.E. Burke) but the bottle itself is generic....still a great bottle.


----------



## RCO (Oct 3, 2014)

forgot to add  Canadian champion bottle has a registered date of December 29 , 1930 so they couldn't of used it for very long , very short lived company . I know the burke bottle is generic as I have 4 others of that design for other companies ,  ( con . g . co ltd or consumer glass ? with registered 1931 date )   in Ontario ? was making them for various bottlers from that time period


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 3, 2014)

Awesome pieces.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 3, 2014)

RCO said:
			
		

> forgot to add  Canadian champion bottle has a registered date of December 29 , 1930 so they couldn't of used it for very long , very short lived company . I know the burke bottle is generic as I have 4 others of that design for other companies ,  ( con . g . co ltd or consumer glass ? with registered 1931 date )   in Ontario ? was making them for various bottlers from that time period


Yea I love embossed bottles form the 10's 20's and 30's!...Do you have the Crown Bottling works...and  Lindsay soda water works..in the same bottle?


----------



## RCO (Oct 3, 2014)

yes I have the Lindsay soda water works bottle , no don't have a crown , book seems to think that one from Niagara region or port hope ? and from 30's era too .


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 3, 2014)

Ok.. the Crown is from Port Hope..where the heck is that?..with out me googling it!I'm on the West coast and do not recall that style of bottle out here, but I think Regina Saskatchewan has one?...Maybe one from Prince Albert, I could have it confused with another style. The books never have all the bottles. So I hate to pry...but what did you pay for those weekend finds?Oh hey confirmed this: G & J watt Co. Regina


----------



## RCO (Oct 3, 2014)

my book only has Ontario bottles but wouldn't surprise me that regina has a similar or same bottle as they seem to have been used in a lot of places .port hope is on lake Ontario east of Toronto , book also listed crown as from Niagara region 2 towns there listed as wellthere was bottles of various prices at malls and at outdoor market and I could of bought a lot more bottles , 2 of these I got for under $10 each and another I had to pay a bit more for as vendor refused to negotiate or accept lower offer . I almost also bought a bottle from Stratford Ontario that was same design bottle as London one at the market but vendor first quoted me a lower price then when I went to pay it was suddenly $10 more so I left it on table and walked away


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 3, 2014)

Yea it's sometimes hard to place values on this era of bottles....seems like you did ok. I can get the Regina bottle for 10...but then I'd have to ship it. I still may go after it because I was born there.  I feel that I may have over paid for my Delaware punch I posted last week, then again it's the first I'd ever seen. I was able to haggle the seller down and we met right in the middle.. some seller are smart they start high!...about an hour after at the same swap meet I bought a Labatt 50 ale bottle for 2 bucks from a lady that does many bottles, so I showed her what i had and she says one of those sold here last week for 12 bucks...I was like uggg!...probably a vender to vender sale and I bout it from the guy holding out for a bit more cash. Oh well I'm happy to have it.That was kinda rude of that seller to up the price like that hey...geesh!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 4, 2014)

Funny how popular the generic designs were in Canada, you don't see the same thing much in the States, if at all.  I've got one in the style of the Burke bottle, from Cornwall.  I forget the company name though.  And yeah Canadacan, I don't think they were ever used in BC, I've never seen one anyway.  The Penticton Purity Products bottle is somewhat similar though, pretty sure that one's a generic design as well.  If I remember correctly the only original art deco bottle design used in BC that I've ever seen is the one used by Van Bros (The Lions), which is one of the best Canadian art decos I've ever seen.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 4, 2014)

[attachment=Vintage_soda4.jpg]Yes the The Lions is pretty cool...what about the whistle?..mine is marked Vancouver BC, and untill recently I discovered it is also a US made bottle by IPG, but I know you mean exclusivly designed for. Here are a few I have, The Webs is close to the period...the Rummings are from the the late 30's- 40's ish?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 4, 2014)

I've heard of those Vancouver Whistles, though I've never managed to get one.  I wasn't counting that one because it's not a BC-based company.  I have both the Rumming's bottles, I think the orange peel one is late 30's and the grid one is some time later, mid-late 40's maybe?  That's just based off a dump I dug some out of and the license plates that they were near (none of the grid bottles were present).  I always thought of those as generic molds but come to think of it they actually are likely independent as well, I don't think I've ever seen another one with either of those designs.I've always thought those Webb's bottles were great though never picked one up, they're just a Toronto bottle right?  No BC connection?  Also is there a BC connection to Gold Seal?  They seem to turn up on the West Coast a lot more than elsewhere, though I see the same bottles in Ontario as well.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes I concur with the Rummings approx. dates ,on the orange peel there is a mold #1198 with a large R (Rumming) I assume, followed by C.T.G. any Ideas? the grid one just has R and a faint consumers glass logo.But I am thinking that they are independent. I will keep an eye out for any similar bottles but the shape or style/ is similar to the 1953 Island Bottling and may get confused with it? . I'd love to pursue just that style bottle, they would look pretty cool all lined up on a shelf with all the different company ACL's on them!As far as I know the Webb's is a eastern bottle only..no BC connection, not a 100% on that.The Gold Seal I believe is a national bottle for Canada...being a flavor brand for Coca-Cola.  Kind of nice to get reaquainted with these bottles as I have not looked at them in ages...and sorry RCO...kind of hi-jacked your thread!


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 4, 2014)

For got to post this picture. would like to get em all [attachment=Vintage soda3.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 4, 2014)

The one on the left is superb.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 4, 2014)

You know whats even more superb?...the crown  [attachment=Island bottling.jpg] [attachment=Island bottling1.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 4, 2014)

You betcha!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 4, 2014)

Ooh, I'm drooling over that crown top.  I've got the bottle but don't have any BC soda caps.  That design has got to be one of the most commonly used ones in Western Canada.  I've got a lot of versions of the McCulloch's Aerated Waters bottles like that from Vernon, as well as the A. McCulloch and Son variation which is the only I've ever seen.  Dug a dump that was full of them one time.  They're all embossed, that design lasted for a long time.  Also got a Shamrock Beverages (or some similar name, can't quite remember) from Medicine Hat like that, and the Rumming's of course, and I'm pretty sure I'm forgetting one.And yeah sorry for hijacking your thread RCO, we should start a BC sodas thread!


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes should really be a BC soda thread...or how about Western Canada?...then it Covers BC, Alberta, Saskatchewan and Manitoba. And just keep it to embossed and ACL's...I got a killer 40's ACL to start off with...so?BTW that crown is the first I've seen, maybe some closet crown collector has one mint uncrimped?..lol


----------

